# Coyotes anyone?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I think I know where two dogs are denning up on the west side of the Stansburys. They are near where some Bighorn sheep are lambing. Who wants to go take them out this Saturday?

Let me know, Koby


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

Game on!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> I think I know where two dogs are denning up on the west side of the Stansburys. They are near where some Bighorn sheep are lambing. Who wants to go take them out this Saturday?
> 
> Let me know, Koby


I'm in!


----------

